# Selling curses & other spells?



## revika (May 19, 2013)

I've opened up an etsy shop where I will be selling custom made curses. I was wondering if anyone had any thoughts on what else I could offer than simply "Prices will vary depending on your custom order!"

I was going to wait for some of the income to flow in before I start making item listings like banishing powder, seashell charms, divination readings and uncrossing powder.

What other things would you be interested in buying at such a store? Please remember that it is a curse-centric shop, so when I get to item listings, it'll more than likely be things like "Curse Ready" Kits. Other than that I'm thinking of offering protection-based kits as well. 
But I'm still interested in hearing your opinions, and I'd appreciate the input.



*** Do NOT bother posting here if it's just to talk about how you don't "believe in witchcraft/magick/hoodoo" or the like. Thanks.


EDITEDIT;

And to anyone else reading, I've decided to open up custom orders to all ranges of spellwork and juju! This includes protection, prosperity, luck, etc. If you have any questions, simply ask.


----------



## Entei Slider (May 19, 2013)

The power of Christ compels you.

Besides that, how much would it be for a legitimate copy of the Bombinomicon?


----------



## revika (May 19, 2013)

A LEGITIMATE copy? Well that could cost you 2.5 souls. It's a bit of an expensive item, though.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 19, 2013)




----------



## oath2order (May 19, 2013)

Explain to me one thing. How exactly do you make a curse?


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 19, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Explain to me one thing. How exactly do you make a curse?








 ?


----------



## PaJami (May 19, 2013)

Bacon Boy said:


> ?



Nah, actually it's this.




Except replace "cupcakes" with "curses"


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 19, 2013)

lol I didn't expect people to post seriously in this thread.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 19, 2013)

This is way too spooky for me, I started reading the post and got goosebumps everywhere, am now hiding under the bed as I type this. Shaking uncontrollably. Crying a bit. 2spooky man. 2****ing spooky.


----------



## oath2order (May 19, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> lol I didn't expect people to post seriously in this thread.



Yo, I am legitimately curious in how exactly a curse is made.


Also, just a note to OP, you might want to link to the etsy store somewhere in your post


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 19, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Yo, I am legitimately curious in how exactly a curse is made.



I wasn't directing at your post. I'm quite interested myself.

The rest of the posts though, are pretty offensive.


----------



## Entei Slider (May 19, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Yo, I am legitimately curious in how exactly a curse is made.
> 
> 
> Also, just a note to OP, you might want to link to the etsy store somewhere in your post



Ever heard the phrase "double double toil and trouble"? Pretty much just say that and stand over a pot of boiling water... atleast that's what I was told.


----------



## revika (May 19, 2013)

I figured if people had actual questions they would ask on this thread or PM me here. I didn't want people trolling my etsy on top of this thread, too.

The way I do curses is based on hoodoo. So powders, herbs etc with personal effects and then saying the curse, or even just writing it down. Keeping it all together in a mojo bag, or inside a poppet, or a jar.


----------



## PaJami (May 19, 2013)

Oh man, sorry if you took my post as offensive.. When you posted about the 2.5 souls thing, I thought you were joking D: No hard feelings?


----------



## Entei Slider (May 19, 2013)

PaJami said:


> Oh man, sorry if you took my post as offensive.. When you posted about the 2.5 souls thing, I thought you were joking D: No hard feelings?



"Uhh, Mr.Humma Kavula sir, we... we aren't actually with Zaphod, actually we came to.. um.... to worship you..."-Arthur Dent


----------



## oath2order (May 19, 2013)

revika said:


> I figured if people had actual questions they would ask on this thread or PM me here. I didn't want people trolling my etsy on top of this thread, too.
> 
> The way I do curses is based on hoodoo. So powders, herbs etc with personal effects and then saying the curse, or even just writing it down. Keeping it all together in a mojo bag, or inside a poppet, or a jar.



So, Supernatural _kind of_ had it right with their hex bags then?


----------



## revika (May 19, 2013)

Lol I was joking, too. But then the majority of replies took a turn into the sarcastic and rude route. One post that's a joke? Hey, that's cool. But multiply that over and over, and it can become grating quite quickly.

@Andrew- Honestly I tried watching that show, but I just couldn't get into it. I think it's Dean's voice. Weird sounding. Anyway, witchcraft curses don't tend to use bags - a lot of them tend to use glass jars, so as to better hold food that molds, urine, blood, etc.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 19, 2013)

In all seriousness, somethings I would be wary of, and this is just in general is that there are still young kids on this site. Always be careful of those who are reading your posts. I am completely against this kind of stuff, like 100%, but I figure that this thread isn't about that. If you'd want to know why, private message me. Carry on.


----------



## revika (May 19, 2013)

Kids under 13 should not be on a forum anyway. By that point, they'll be exposed to things much worse than what I'm talking about (not even very in-depth) around the internet.

It's cool you're against .. whatever you're against, but it's quite unnecessary saying so on my thread. It isn't a topic for discussion, it isn't to open discussion, it's about what kind of things people would be interested in buying with my shop's theme.


----------



## oath2order (May 19, 2013)

Private message me a link to the store?


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 19, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Private message me a link to the store?



Ditto, kindly.


----------



## revika (May 19, 2013)

Sent to both. Thanks for the interest. C:


----------



## Stevey Queen (May 19, 2013)

My life is cursed enough. I don't need anymore.

Just kidding.

I have a question too. How do you send a curse in the mail? I thought curses were like...words.

I'm not talking about cussing.


----------



## revika (May 20, 2013)

haha, well that would definitely be new. Someone paying me to curse themselves. :b

A lot of people tend to believe that if they do the curse themselves, there will be some sort of consequence (whether it be karma [which is an appropriated term but let's not go there], or the three fold law [often followed by NeoWiccans, which I am not]). So in my shop, I offer my services of casting the curse for you, so your energy is essentially "untouched".

A curse can come in many different ways. Some can just use an incantation, or even sing a song to cast it. Not all tricks or spells work with words, though. For instance, the words I use are often simply thought in my head, not said aloud. Anyway, most tend to have juju by the end of it - an item that "holds" the curse as it manifests. Like I said earlier, it can come as a mojo bag, a jar, even the back of a picture frame. Some can get really clever in hiding these things in your own home.


----------



## gorgonara (May 20, 2013)

dude dont put poopy adverts on a forum


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

gorgonara said:


> dude dont put poopy adverts on a forum



Don't be an arse, she can advertise her store if she wants to.


----------



## Officer Berri (May 20, 2013)

Wow you are actually selling _curses_? Really?

I really don't think the rule of three fold return is going to like that. I: Let alone the fact you're using your arts to scam money out of people. People who take their beliefs in stuff like this seriously don't do that.

FYI to anyone who even considers this: It does not matter if someone else does the cursing for you. That just means that not only YOU are going to get bit three fold in the end, but it's going to be spread to the person you paid to do the cursing for you. Though considering she's willing to sell curses in the first place she's probably got a tsunami of bad bite-back sailing at her right this minute.

OP, don't lie to people and tell them that just because you're the one doing the casting that they're going to get off scott free. They're still the ones to want a curse in the first place. The God and Goddess aren't just going to sit back and say "Oh, well they didn't actually do the curse! So they didn't do anything wrong!" They still wished for it. That negative energy doesn't go poof just because you were the one to weave your magic into a curse.

That's like saying a person who hired someone to hurt another person isn't wrong or eligible for being punished in the eyes of the law.


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

revika said:


> there will be some sort of consequence (whether it be karma [which is an appropriated term but let's not go there], or the three fold law [often followed by NeoWiccans, which I am not]). So in my shop, I offer my services of casting the curse for you, so your energy is essentially "untouched".



Just sayin'. I wouldn't exactly call it lying. She doesn't believe in the three-fold law, therefore, it's fine for her.

To be honest, I wasn't expecting someone else who believed in this to share their beliefs on it. This thread has become quite interesting


----------



## Officer Berri (May 20, 2013)

I'm a witch. I take curses seriously and it ticks me off when I see people _selling_ parts of their craft like this. Doesn't matter what brand of it it is. I just want to make sure people realize that just because SHE doesn't believe in Karma or the law of three fold return that they aren't going to get bit in the end. A Christain wouldn't hire and Atheist to commit murder and then expect God to tell them they're A-okay to go into heaven even though they were the ones who initiated that crime.

Also I really don't think not believing in the three fold law is going to prevent any form of karma from coming back on her. My stepfather has cheated on my mother and they're now getting a divorce. He's been dogging her and treating her like crap. He doesn't believe in the three fold law OR Karma, but he's been having some pretty crappy goings on recently, from what I've heard.


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

Well, I certainly didn't expect this.

Yeah, I see what you're saying, but isn't there a way to cleanse your energy? Just through a cursory glance at a few things on etsy, there seem to be quite a few ways to cleanse yourself of negative energy.

On a side note, while I don't believe in any of this, I'm still curious about it. It's quite fascinating, and some of the stuff people making looks really nice.


----------



## Officer Berri (May 20, 2013)

I personally do not believe in the ability to cleanse yourself of malicious acts with something so simpe. I also wouldn't go to etsy for stuff like that. You have to remember that those people are selling something for money. It's like the magic books directed to teens teens telling them they'll get love or be able to punish people they don't like. Or the books that bash Christianity and make pagan beliefs and magic to be some superior path in comparison.

The gods, goddesses, and the spirits are not ignorant. You can't just wave a wand, mix a potion, or set your crystals out and expect to wipe your slate clean. That is, of course, unless you sincerely prove to them that you are remorseful and admit what you did was wrong. And even then you should probably expect that you should do some good work to help that out. I can't honestly see the majority of people who ill-wish on someone being genuinely remorseful when they get that three fold kick in the pants.


----------



## Stevey Queen (May 20, 2013)

What's the three-fold law?


----------



## Officer Berri (May 20, 2013)

The belief that any action you take, good or bad, will return on you with three times the force. Do good? Three times the good is yours. Do bad? Three times what you did comes back to bite you. It's like Karma. Only it reflects harder.


----------



## Trundle (May 20, 2013)

In all honesty I don't think this should be here.

This is an Animal Crossing forum. This is an advertisement. I don't think the mods would appreciate it if I came in here and advertised KFC if I owned one.


----------



## gorgonara (May 20, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> The belief that any action you take, good or bad, will return on you with three times the force. Do good? Three times the good is yours. Do bad? Three times what you did comes back to bite you. It's like Karma. Only it reflects harder.



i really wish that was true. i really do.

like i think there's boomerang stuff, of reaping what you sow when you treat people poopily, no-one will want hang with you. Like how my dad is miserable because none of his children will visit him, but i think it'd be awesome if there was like cosmic force that punches mean people in the butt.


----------



## gorgonara (May 20, 2013)

Trundle said:


> In all honesty I don't think this should be here.
> 
> This is an Animal Crossing forum. This is an advertisement. I don't think the mods would appreciate it if I came in here and advertised KFC if I owned one.



YUPP pretty much this ^^


----------



## revika (May 20, 2013)

Yes, _really_. Take your curse shaming elsewhere. Just because I don't believe in Heaven or Hell doesn't mean you can come here telling me my soul is going to burn because I'm not following YOUR religion's rules and because I don't believe it. Do you see the resemblance here?

I don't believe in the Three Fold Law, I don't believe in Karma (which, like I said is highly appropriative, you should probably stop using it), and I don't have a God or Goddess AND I don't work with spirits. I follow a god, and in His tradition, curses are fine as long as it's called for. In my description, I've mentioned that if the client is looking at my store in the first place, then they are in a place where they feel they would be justified in hiring my services.

So no, I'm not lying *just because my beliefs are not the same as yours* and there are PLENTY of other stores on etsy who are selling powders, tricks and customs. I don't personally view it as a scam, and I definitely know the ones that own their shops don't think it is.

You're NeoWiccan fluff. Coming into someone's thread (asking about what kind of wares - which isn't even JUST about curses, herpderp) curse shaming is incredibly rude and unbelievable. 

You're inter-changing the Threefold Law and Karma. *They are different things*. 

[quote="Wiki]The Rule of Three (also Three-fold Law or Law of Return) is a religious tenet held by some Wiccans/Pagans. It states that whatever energy a person puts out into the world, be it positive or negative, will be returned to that person three times. Some subscribe to a variant of this law in which return is not necessarily threefold.
*The Rule of Three is sometimes described as karma by Wiccans, however this is not strictly accurate.* Both concepts describe the process of cause and effect and often encourage the individual to act in a good way. _However the concept of karma, according to the scriptures of Buddhism, Hinduism and other eastern belief systems, does not operate on a system of three-fold return._ Furthermore, such belief systems do not contain the same concepts of 'good' and 'evil' that Wicca does.[/quote]

Please educate yourself on the terms you're throwing around willy-nilly before coming here and trying to shame me.

That's great that one single person in your personal life is going through a run of bad luck. I have seen people get away with worse and lived happily until they've died. 





@Trundle- This isn't an advertisement. It's a thread discussing what sorts of wares I could include in my shop. Can no one read the intro? This is also the GENERAL board. I can discuss things not about AC on here. It's why this thread isn't in the New Leaf board. Different boards for a different topic? Weird.


----------



## gorgonara (May 20, 2013)

revika said:


> It's a thread discussing what sorts of wares I could include in my shop.



that is an advert


----------



## revika (May 20, 2013)

gorgonara said:


> that is an advert


Sorry I don't really see how that's an advert when I'm not advertising my items and a link isn't available.



> What other things would you be interested in buying at such a store?


----------



## gorgonara (May 20, 2013)

"hey guys i have this shop im gonna talk about where i sell things and if your interested PM me"


----------



## revika (May 20, 2013)

Lol. I primarily made the thread to get some ideas, but if you'd look at it that way, then whatever makes you happy.


----------



## gorgonara (May 20, 2013)

king k. rool, mkay whatever cool ╮(─▽─)╭

byyeee this thread bores me now because everyones getting testy over the word karma and jars filled with incense and stuff xx


----------



## Yuki Nagato (May 20, 2013)

Link?


----------



## Mary (May 20, 2013)

Hmm. Well, I'm not sure if I believe it, but... If even one person believes, the possibility remains. What can I say? I try to keep an open mind. As for wares... Hmm. Are there any wart-inducing curses? (I'd use one on my sister)  Well, I'm not sure exactly how this works, but there is much I don't understand. As for the 'Adverts' thing going on, i think this is different. They just wanted some ideas. I think it might be best if a mod closed this thread before things get nasty.


----------



## revika (May 20, 2013)

Lol. Wart-inducing curses? You mean mainly to make your sister disfigured? I personally wouldn't suggest a curse unless she's done something bad to you - I refuse service to people who ask for my juju for superfluous reasons.

But yeah, an open mind tends to help. I've actually had a couple people inquire (not from here) mainly about protection and things to help their dreams and enlightenment.


----------



## Officer Berri (May 20, 2013)

Wow, what a snotty response. I hope you're aware that there isn't one way to follow my faith. Thanks for insulting me though. You act like a child, which is shocking considering your age states you're a year older than me.

I'm simply scolding you for trying to tell people that they are not going to get bit back for letting you make curses for them. Don't get so religiously defensive. I never once hated on whatever religion it is you claim to follow. Though now I'm confused because you make it sound like you're christian. |:

And don't you _dare_ call me a wiccan fluff. I am not a freaking fluff bunny. I just have a freaking soul enough that I would not will ill upon someone unless they murdered a member of my family or raped me. Why the hell do you think I call myself a witch? Because I don't want to fluff myself up. You shouldn't be calling _me_ rude. You're the one being childish and selling undeserved punishment to people you don't even know.

Don't tell me to educate myself. I've been reading up on different versions of witchcraft for years now. And yes. Since you seem to not understand this, there is no 'one way' in witchcraft. I am not a wiccan. I am a Witch. I don't follow one set path, I am open to many ways and I interpret them and use the paths to fulfill my own life. I would never sell curses and hate.

I find it hilarious that you act like I was coming through here and tearing your beliefs apart when you just reponded with ten times the malice you claim came from me. Just because the person who edited wikipedia thinks that the three-fold law is not the same as Karma, does not mean that everyone does. My belief in karma is that it is punishment for bad or praise for good. The threefold law is the exact same so I fail to see how they are different. They are just the same thing under a different name and understanding.


----------



## gorgonara (May 20, 2013)

its like the battle of hogwarts in here

someone lock the thread??


----------



## Stevey Queen (May 20, 2013)

Before you lock this thread, have any of you actually performed a curse?


----------



## Officer Berri (May 20, 2013)

No I have no performed a curse. Like I said, I don't wish that much hate towards people, even when I was at my darkest as a bullied teenager. Because I don't want to be as bad as the people who mistreated me.

Heck, my mother bought me a witchcraft chest with various witch paraphernalia off a site once and I won't even touch the scroll that came with it because it is a list of all the demons of hell. I don't want to accidentally unleash something I cannot control.


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> Before you lock this thread, have any of you actually performed a curse?



Or a spell, for that matter


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 20, 2013)

I have an idea. Let's settle everyone's mind, place the blame for ruining the thread on me, lock it, and then any of you inquiring minds can inquire through private message. Sound good?


----------



## revika (May 20, 2013)

I'm not going to do the blame game. I created my thread, you've come in to curse-shame in a really obnoxious way (not at all in a debateable manner - in which case, if you wanted to debate, you should have PMed me rather than clutter my thread), I responded because the way your posts came off was very offensive.

You don't have a right to scold me for me telling people something *you don't believe in*. Simple as that, truly.

I'm not wishing ill will upon anyone. It's based upon what the client wants, and again - you cannot judge others for what they feel is just. You're being condescending because they (or myself) don't fall in line with your way of thinking. 

/shrug. You sounded fluffy to me, mainly because I've only seen fluffs stomping around curse-shaming and spouting off the Threefold Law and about Karma to people *who do not believe in it*. Not everyone believes the same thing you do. If you don't agree, that's fine. But the way you posted was incredibly rude and unnecessary. I honestly couldn't care less what you would or wouldn't do.

I am just so embarrassed for you. 

If you wish to continue this "discussion", you're totally free to PM me. 



@Love- Yes. It would be silly if I offered a service that I've never personally done. :b


----------



## gorgonara (May 20, 2013)

revika said:


> I am just so embarrassed for you.



this is actually my favourite put-down you gets points for this my friend. Throwin' shade like dark willow.


----------



## Officer Berri (May 20, 2013)

I understand your hate on fluff bunnies, they bug me too. There used to be a time when I WAS a fluff bunny and didn't even believe in casting spells of protection because they might bounce back and hurt someone. But I got over it.

Why would you be embarrassed for me? That's pretty condescending. You sound like one of those fundie Christians who respond with 'I'll pray for you' when someone admits to not being christian. I'm quite proud of my beliefs and the fact that I can't comprehend the desire to curse people for petty reasons.

I don't wish to talk to you further so I would hope you don't expect to be getting any PMs from me. You're the worst type of person I've ever met. Get off your high horse.


----------



## revika (May 20, 2013)

I'm glad you're proud of your beliefs. But when you try to impose them onto other people? That's when you're overstepping your boundaries. Who do you think you are to do that to someone? Lol.

Darn, I was really enjoying our talk. :b


----------



## gorgonara (May 20, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> You're the worst type of person I've ever met. Get off your high horse.



SHOTS FIRED


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

gorgonara said:


> SHOTS FIRED





gorgonara said:


> king k. rool, mkay whatever cool ╮(─▽─)╭
> 
> byyeee this thread bores me now because everyones getting testy over the word karma and jars filled with incense and stuff xx



I thought you were leaving this thread.


----------



## Octavia (May 20, 2013)

I feel like I'm watching a yo mama battle circle where there's always that one person shouting out to cheer for each side.


----------



## gorgonara (May 20, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I thought you were leaving this thread.



too entertaining, my evening has been made thanks to this thread


----------



## SockHead (May 20, 2013)

Gorgonara, ya need to stop posting in this thread if you aren't contributing to the actual topic. Flaming someone for posting about their interests, whether they be advertisements or not, is just not allowed here. If you ever feel offended by others actions, continue it in a personal message. It's Brewster's Cafe. Mostly anything is allowed a discussion here, so either get used to these kinds of threads or don't browse this subforum. It's all up to you 

Witchcraft intrigues me so I'd like to here more about this kind of stuff. I'll keep this thread open just as long as everyone stays on topic.


----------



## revika (May 20, 2013)

Thanks Sock~ 

I'm more than willing to discuss hoodoo and witchcraft.


----------



## SockHead (May 20, 2013)

revika said:


> Thanks Sock~
> 
> I'm more than willing to discuss hoodoo and witchcraft.



What's like the most common curse you use?


----------



## Yuki Nagato (May 20, 2013)

To be fair, there is discussion of their interests in this thread. It's not really an advertisement.


----------



## revika (May 20, 2013)

I'm a seaconjurer, so my work is heavily influenced by sea witchcraft and hoodoo. I've done jar curses, poppets, powders, sigils and petition papers.

If it's a quick one for someone that I know I won't be bothered by in the long run (e.g. a passing stranger on the street that is being offensive), I'll take whatever I can remember of them (their name, what they look like, what they wear), write out the curse along with the info on paper, then tear it up, drown it in ocean water or burn it. 

If it's more long term, then that's when I'll get more in-depth with jars and poppets.


----------



## Trundle (May 20, 2013)

revika said:


> I'm a seaconjurer, so my work is heavily influenced by sea witchcraft and hoodoo. I've done jar curses, poppets, powders, sigils and petition papers.
> 
> If it's a quick one for someone that I know I won't be bothered by in the long run (e.g. a passing stranger on the street that is being offensive), I'll take whatever I can remember of them (their name, what they look like, what they wear), write out the curse along with the info on paper, then tear it up, drown it in ocean water or burn it.
> 
> If it's more long term, then that's when I'll get more in-depth with jars and poppets.



out of curiosity what do you do if there is no sea or ocean nearby


----------



## Octavia (May 20, 2013)

Sea witchcraft? That's pretty interesting. I don't know too much on the matter, but what would the curse even do to the pedestrian? Just bring them simple misfortunes?


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

What other kinds of witchcraft are there? Other than sea, I mean.


----------



## revika (May 20, 2013)

@Trundle- Luckily I'm in WA, so a beach is always at least 40min drive away lol. If I were landlocked, I'd probably buy a Sea Salt Water mix for a salt-water aquarium. Or if I were super cheap, I'd simply mix salt and water together.

@Octavia- The quick curse would be whatever I wrote onto the paper. So it could be anything, like bringing them general bad luck, or sickness, etc.

@Andrew- Oh, there's a LOT! That's what I love about witchcraft. There's so many different paths. There's chaos magix, storm witchcraft, green witchcraft, hedgecrossing witchcraft, paper witchcraft, kitchen witchcraft, urban witchcraft, even techno witchcraft is a thing now!


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

Hedgecrossing? Whaaaat?

And how does urban witchcraft work?


----------



## Octavia (May 20, 2013)

I'm curious about that as well. Mind going a bit into techno witchcraft?


----------



## revika (May 20, 2013)

Hedgecrossing is essentially "otherwordly travel". It's a bit like astral traveling, except I believe you would use trances and apparently hedgecrossing is much more dangerous to your spirit and energy.

Urban witchcraft is basically for when you live in a city. It's kind of like urban animism, as far as I've seen. Instead of working with nature, you work with the city. Graffiti is how you can find your daily "signs", crossroad spirits (the lwa Papa Legba is one such famous spirit), etc. You do your witchcraft with things easily found in the city or home. I've seen some use office supplies as tools. :b Use what you got, etc.

@Octavia- Techno witchcraft is about using the modern machines in your work. Using the games Sims for your poppets, using Animal Crossing for your shrines and altars (something I'm totally going to do <3), using apps as a part of your spells (e.g. if you live on campus you can't burn any candles - so they'd use a Candle App), and when coding their tumblrs/websites, they'd include a sigil of their own making within the code.


----------



## Mino (May 21, 2013)

****ing lawl.


----------



## Mino (May 21, 2013)

Every time I visit TBT I'm treated to some new insanity.

Today I got to read a thread about a 20-something selling curses on Etsy. It got extra interesting when I noticed that people on every side of the ensuing argument are also insane for their own reasons.

Man I love this place.


----------



## Eirynfox (May 21, 2013)

interesting! how about doing spells to make New leaf come out earlier? That's about all I would like to see at the moment


----------



## oath2order (May 21, 2013)

Mino said:


> Every time I visit TBT I'm treated to some new insanity.
> 
> Today I got to read a thread about a 20-something selling curses on Etsy. It got extra interesting when I noticed that people on every side of the ensuing argument are also insane for their own reasons.
> 
> Man I love this place.



Look, if you have nothing useful to add to the conversation or just want to troll, then kindly leave and don't re-open the thread.


----------



## PapaNer (May 21, 2013)

Entei Slider said:


> "Uhh, Mr.Humma Kavula sir, we... we aren't actually with Zaphod, actually we came to.. um.... to worship you..."-Arthur Dent


"In the beginning the Universe was created. This has made a lot of people very angry and has been widely regarded as a bad move."


----------



## revika (May 21, 2013)

@Mino- Lmao. The mod Sock has already said if you don't have discussion to add or real questions, you don't need to post. Thanks!

@Eiryn- I can make a powder that'll make _you_ more patient. :b


----------



## Mino (May 21, 2013)

plz don't curse me ))):

i promise to be good


----------



## AndyB (May 21, 2013)

I'll curse you right now Mino, so quit making fun ya butthead.


----------



## Mino (May 21, 2013)

AndyB said:


> I'll curse you right now Mino, so quit making fun ya butthead.



):

Fine, but I still think a grown adult advertising her scams shouldn't be permissible.


----------



## oath2order (May 21, 2013)

Mino said:


> ):
> 
> Fine, but I still think a grown adult advertising her scams shouldn't be permissible.



Not a scam if you believe in it :/



AndyB said:


> I'll curse you right now Mino, so quit making fun ya butthead.



Quote of the year right here.


----------



## Mino (May 21, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Not a scam if you believe in it :/


Whose belief are we talking about here, the person doing the scamming or the person being scammed? Does it suddenly become a scam when the person taking the money doesn't actually believe in it? Isn't the effect on the person being scammed the same?

Arguable, but a fair point I guess.



oath2order said:


> Quote of the year right here.


Lawl.


----------



## oath2order (May 21, 2013)

Mino said:


> Whose belief are we talking about here, the person doing the scamming or the person being scammed? Does it suddenly become a scam when the person taking the money doesn't actually believe in it? Isn't the effect on the person being scammed the same?
> 
> Arguable, but a fair point I guess.



Both. If the seller and the buyer both believe in it, then it's not really a scam.


----------



## gorgonara (May 21, 2013)

Mino said:


> Whose belief are we talking about here, the person doing the scamming or the person being scammed? Does it suddenly become a scam when the person taking the money doesn't actually believe in it? Isn't the effect on the person being scammed the same?
> 
> Arguable, but a fair point I guess.
> 
> ...



Aw' Hon', as much as i love the endless sass and i sort of agree with you, leave 'em be. It makes them happy, and there's a fine line between realness sass and blatant rudeness. Wicca and paganism shouldn't be held to a different standard to the other dumb religions. multi-culturalism and respect yo <3


----------



## AndyB (May 21, 2013)

gorgonara said:


> to the other dumb religions. multi-culturalism and respect yo <3



I think you've got a bit to work on before you preach it. Yo.


----------



## Mino (May 21, 2013)

gorgonara said:


> Aw' Hon', as much as i love the endless sass and i sort of agree with you, leave 'em be. It makes them happy, and there's a fine line between realness sass and blatant rudeness. Wicca and paganism shouldn't be held to a different standard to the other dumb religions. multi-culturalism and respect yo <3



Can't say I've ever seen an English person using the word "sass". Then again maybe you aren't actually from the UK.

And I hold all religions to the same standard, I just find these especially amusing because they seem to be making it up entirely as they go along.


----------



## Mino (May 21, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Both. If the seller and the buyer both believe in it, then it's not really a scam.



Not in a purely economic sense, but I still contend that the whole thing is a scam.


----------



## gorgonara (May 21, 2013)

AndyB said:


> I think you've got a bit to work on before you preach it. Yo.



mostly had a beef because whether it was intentional or not was a form of advertisement, and im morally opposed to the sale of religion, and then i found it funny when they were mauling each other over a minor difference in personal belief. My best friend practices a non theistic or spirit based form of paganism and im cool with it, as long as she's not an etsy-bum. But then again i am also an awful hypocrite and total moist pancake so ignore everything i say like ever.



Mino said:


> Can't say I've ever seen an English person using the word "sass". Then again maybe you aren't actually from the UK.
> 
> And I hold all religions to the same standard, I just find these especially amusing because they seem to be making it up entirely as they go along.



Yeah but, you dont have to constantly remind people and be rude about it. No-one wants to be that kind of reddit douche-bro atheist. And yeah im english, you must just know a lot of boring people.


----------



## Mino (May 21, 2013)

Stay in drugs. Don't do school.


----------



## revika (May 22, 2013)

Making it up as they go along? Hoodoo and voodoo has been around for centuries. Lol.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (May 22, 2013)

Don't cut a deal with the devil if you're not prepared for the consequences. You're dealing with forces beyond your control here. You may _think_ that you can control the evil forces you're toying with, but that's the thing, it's an illusion of control. Deny it all you want, but evil cannot be contained, nor can it be controlled. You're kidding yourself and everyone here if you think that messing with this stuff is beneficial in any way.


----------



## revika (May 22, 2013)

I don't deal with the devil, lwa or spirits. So I'm in no danger in that regard, at least.


----------



## Wish (May 22, 2013)

PM me your store? *o*


----------



## revika (May 22, 2013)

Litwick has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.

:b


----------



## Mino (May 22, 2013)

revika said:


> Making it up as they go along? Hoodoo and voodoo has been around for centuries. Lol.


Yeah, in Africa originally and then the Caribbean and other places. And it was nonsense then, of course.

But all of that was before it was co-opted by Westerners with too much time on their hands, though. At any rate, I was talking more about these wonderful things:



> Urban witchcraft is basically for when you live in a city. It's kind of like urban animism, as far as I've seen. Instead of working with nature, you work with the city. Graffiti is how you can find your daily "signs", crossroad spirits (the lwa Papa Legba is one such famous spirit), etc. You do your witchcraft with things easily found in the city or home. I've seen some use office supplies as tools. :b Use what you got, etc.
> 
> @Octavia- Techno witchcraft is about using the modern machines in your work. Using the games Sims for your poppets, using Animal Crossing for your shrines and altars (something I'm totally going to do <3), using apps as a part of your spells (e.g. if you live on campus you can't burn any candles - so they'd use a Candle App), and when coding their tumblrs/websites, they'd include a sigil of their own making within the code.


----------



## Kaiaa (May 22, 2013)

I've watched too much Supernatural to mess with hoodoo. I know better!


----------



## Wish (May 22, 2013)

cleared my box


----------



## Ashtot (May 22, 2013)

Wait I'm confused.

You cast spells on people that you don't know on the street?

Isn't that illegal?

And if it is maybe this thread shouldn't be here.


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> I've watched too much Supernatural to mess with hoodoo. I know better!



THIS.



You said:


> Wait I'm confused.
> 
> You cast spells on people that you don't know on the street?
> 
> ...



*SERIOUSLY?!*


----------



## Ashtot (May 22, 2013)

oath2order said:


> THIS.
> 
> 
> 
> *SERIOUSLY?!*



Seriously, I don't want TBT to get into any legal trouble. It's the best forum out there!


----------



## Thunder (May 22, 2013)

what the hex is going on in here


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 22, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> what the hex is going on in here


Witch one of us are you talking to?


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> what the hex is going on in here



Thunderstruck dammit why.

You love puns don't you


----------



## Thunder (May 22, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Thunderstruck dammit why.



Do I need to spell it out for you?


----------



## Wish (May 22, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> Do I need to spell it out for you?



hahahaha ooooo this was good


----------



## revika (May 23, 2013)

Lol puns. <3
And no lmfao.


----------



## Mino (May 24, 2013)

Witchcraft is illegal, yo.


----------



## oath2order (May 24, 2013)

Mino said:


> Witchcraft is illegal, yo.



[citation needed]


----------



## revika (May 24, 2013)

Not where I am, it's not. :V


----------



## Mino (May 25, 2013)

oath2order said:


> [citation needed]



Salem witch trials.


----------



## Princess (May 25, 2013)

Mino said:


> Stay in drugs. Don't do school.



stawp being a meanie butt meeeno


----------



## revika (May 25, 2013)

Lol the laws from then certainly don't apply for now. Not to mention the people they took away for Salem Witch Trials weren't witches - they were just women. Women who had "ideas" or just didn't feel like they were being treated with respect (which they weren't).


----------



## Mino (May 26, 2013)

revika said:


> Lol the laws from then certainly don't apply for now. Not to mention the people they took away for Salem Witch Trials weren't witches - they were just women. Women who had "ideas" or just didn't feel like they were being treated with respect (which they weren't).



How can you tell the difference?


----------



## revika (May 26, 2013)

The "evidence" presented by whoever accused them, of course. 

I can't honestly believe you truly think Salem Witch Trials are a way to discourage my trade or my practice, but rather to troll or attempt to upset me. But here you go, regardless:



			
				Douglas Linder said:
			
		

> Phips created a new court, the "court of oyer and terminer," to hear the witchcraft cases.  Five judges, including three close friends of Cotton Mather, were appointed to the court.  Chief Justice, and most influential member of the court, was a gung-ho witch hunter named William Stoughton. Mather urged Stoughton and the other judges to credit confessions and admit "spectral evidence" (testimony by afflicted persons that they had been visited by a suspect's specter). Ministers were looked to for guidance by the judges, who were generally without legal training, on matters pertaining to witchcraft. Mather's advice was heeded.  the judges also decided to allow the so-called "touching test" (defendants were asked to touch afflicted persons to see if their touch, as was generally assumed of the touch of witches, would stop their contortions) and examination of the bodies of accused for evidence of "witches' marks" (moles or the like upon which a witch's familiar might suck) (SCENE DEPICTING EXAMINATION FOR MARKS). Evidence that would be excluded from modern courtrooms-- hearsay, gossip, stories, unsupported assertions, surmises-- was also generally admitted. Many protections that modern defendants take for granted were lacking in Salem: accused witches had no legal counsel, could not have witnesses testify under oath on their behalf, and had no formal avenues of appeal.  Defendants could, however, speak for themselves, produce evidence, and cross-examine their accusers.  The degree to which defendants in Salem were able to take advantage of their modest protections varied considerably, depending on their own acuteness and their influence in the community.



So as you see, bringing up Salem Witch Trials as a way to dismiss my beliefs or whatever you're trying to do is rather silly. I accept sincere questions, not mockery.


----------



## ruby (May 26, 2013)

Can anyone learn how to do a curse or spell?

also you have a really nice acnl blog!!


----------



## revika (May 26, 2013)

Aw, thank you. I saw the theme and thought it looked lovely! The maker is very talented. :3

yes, generally, people can teach themselves how to do spells or what have you. Generally hoodoo is passed down from family members etc, but there are some choice books you can read. Be careful about some sources though, because certain sources will interchange Wicca and witchcraft - when really it should be NeoWicca. Witchcraft is secular, so things such as Christian witches etc exist.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 26, 2013)

revika said:


> Aw, thank you. I saw the theme and thought it looked lovely! The maker is very talented. :3
> 
> yes, generally, people can teach themselves how to do spells or what have you. Generally hoodoo is passed down from family members etc, but there are some choice books you can read. Be careful about some sources though, because certain sources will interchange Wicca and witchcraft - when really it should be NeoWicca. Witchcraft is secular, so things such as Christian witches etc exist.


Do you mean don't exist? A Christian witch is an impossibility. The two are conflicting practices and anyone that claims to be one is lying about one or the other.


----------



## revika (May 26, 2013)

Not true. I know of one on Tumblr. I believe her username is Christowitch. Look her up and ask her about her practices if you like. Witchcraft is secular, so combining it with a religion (such as Christianity) is completely possible. Her God is the Christian God, she follows Jesus Christ, and uses witchcraft to help her worship them.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 26, 2013)

The words secular and Christianity don't really go together. In the Christian faith, witchcraft is condemned in the Bible. In theory, and in practice, you would be attempting to worship two conflicting powers. That's like being a Jew and praising Hitler for the work he's done. Yes, it's that stark of a contrast.


----------



## revika (May 26, 2013)

Well I'm sure you can simply ask her. I'm not a Christian witch, so I can't answer as well as she can. Witchcraft doesn't worship anything since it's a practice, so.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 26, 2013)

So what force, then, would act out these curses and how would you be doing it? Everything has a belief to it.


----------



## Hero of Winds (May 26, 2013)

Gimme yo curses this is a robbery!

- - - Post Merge - - -

How many rupees would and un-curse curse be?


----------



## revika (May 26, 2013)

I call upon my deity to "act out those curses". It just so happens to not be the Christian God or Satan or spirits. My juju tends to focus on powders, herbs and ocean water. There is also a saying in hoodoo - if you don't do the [root/conjure]work, nothing will happen. So I take that to mean that simply by the act of doing spells, it will enable them to happen.

@Hero- An un-curse curse is simply a curse break or uncrossing. It's fairly simple to make, so I tend to charge $5 USD for those (not including s/h). As for Rupees, it would likely come to the amount of 50 rupees.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 26, 2013)

Wouldn't there be some worship involved, then, if there is a deity involved? Would witchcraft not be the worship or practice of committing the deity's work in a way?


----------



## revika (May 26, 2013)

It's all very individual and personal. I personally don't do many forms of worship except pray (if you count that) and a daily offering. 
Witchcraft is as spiritual as the individual wants it to be. So not everyone who practices witchcraft uses it to worship a deity at all. There are atheist witches out there.


----------



## oath2order (May 27, 2013)

How does atheist witchcraft work?


----------



## Wish (May 27, 2013)

This is very interesting ^__^


----------



## revika (May 27, 2013)

Atheist witchcraft works like witchcraft without calling a deity. So instead of placing emphasis on a God or Goddess, they tend to focus on the elements instead, I believe.

Thanks :U


----------

